# Le bas de game G5 est une arnaque !!!!



## Mac'Abann (25 Juin 2003)

Le titre est un peu provocateur, mais je trouve que le bas de game (1,6GHz) est trop cher en comparaison du 1,8 GHz.

Et je le prouve ... (sauf erreur de ma part)

Pour 84  de plus, on a :
- un processeur de 1,8 au lieu de 1,6 G
- un bus de 900 au lieu de 800 MHz
- de la mémoire DDR 400 au lieu de 300
- de la mémoire extensible à 8 G au lieu de 4 G
- 8 slots mémoire au lieu de 4
- slot PCI-X au lieu de PCI

La comparaison a été la suivante : j'ai pris pour le 1,6 GHz 512 de Ram (+138) et un disque dur de 160 G au lieu de 80 G (+138).
Cette configuration vaut donc : 2'271+138+138=2'546
En comparaison avec le 1,8 GHZ(2'630), on gagne que 84

En francs suisses, c'est un peu différent. La mémoire (+180.-) et le disque (+168.-) sont meilleurs marché !! Ce qui fait une différence plus grande : 
1,8Ghz : 3'599.- CHF
1,6Ghz : 2'999.- + 180.- + 168.- = 3'347.- CHF
Soit 252.- 

Mais je pense que cette différence de configuration vaut la peine surtout pour l'évolutivité (nombre de slots mémoire).

Qu'en pensez-vous, fan du G5 ? Le 1,8 Ghz est une bien meilleure affaire que le 1,6Ghz, non !
Ne me dites pas que vous pouvez tous vous payer le 2x2GHz ! -


----------



## clampin (25 Juin 2003)

Moi si j'avais les sous, je me paierais bien le bas de gamme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Venant un imac 350... ca sera un fameux pas en avant.. mais bon... je rêve, a moins que je gagne au lotto moi


----------



## decoris (25 Juin 2003)

vu comme ça, d'accord... le problème c'est que tout le monde n'a pas besoin de 160Gb de DD (ni de payer 150 euros pour une barette de 256 de ram)

donc c'est clair que le premier modèle est intéressant tel quel, en bas de gamme... (même sans le superdrive)

tu peux faire la même comparaison avec les powerbook 15 : le 1Ghz est moins cher que le 867 équivalent...


----------



## Luc G (25 Juin 2003)

Il est clair que la gamme de prix est très serrée et que, si on peut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, le bipro est mieux roulé.

Quant au 1,6, c'est vraiment si on a un butoir au niveau argent parce qu'il est, au moins au niveau de l'offre théorique, nettement moins intéressant en rapport prix-perfs.

Donc, monter jusqu'au 1,8 est plus que conseillé. Pour ma part, je vais plutôt monter jusqu'au bipro. De toutes façons, ça me changera face à l'ibook 466 et surtout à mon 7600 de bureau que le nouveau va remplacé : entre le 604 à 120 Mhz (ou même la carte G3/400 que j'y ai rajouté) et le G5 2x2Ghz, je suis à peu près sûr de bien sentir la différence


----------



## decoris (25 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * entre le 604 à 120 Mhz (ou même la carte G3/400 que j'y ai rajouté) et le G5 2x2Ghz, je suis à peu près sûr de bien sentir la différence
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il y a en effet de grandes chances, oui...


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2003)

Je pense plutôt que ce sont les mono-pro qui sont cher en comparaison du bi-pro ...

2,2 Gigahertz de plus et une meilleure carte graphique pour 600 euros de plus par rapport au 1.8, c'est plus qu'interessant !!!


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (25 Juin 2003)

Si on achète de la ram non-Apple, la différence de prix doit quand même être moins importante. Mais c'est clair que ça fait bizare, tout ça...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * De toutes façons, ça me changera face à l'ibook 466 et surtout à mon 7600 de bureau que le nouveau va remplacé : entre le 604 à 120 Mhz (ou même la carte G3/400 que j'y ai rajouté) et le G5 2x2Ghz, je suis à peu près sûr de bien sentir la différence
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ce n'est pas le cas, préviens-nous.


----------



## Luc G (25 Juin 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, préviens-nous.
> 
> ...



Je n'y manquerai pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais soyez patients : ça fait au moins 2 ans que j'étais prêt à changer mon 7600 mais j'attendais de voir arriver une bécane qui ait des chances de durer minimum 5 ans. Donc, je suis pas à 15 jours près.


----------



## minime (25 Juin 2003)

Ohlalalala, tu devrais attendre encore au moins un an, pour le modèle 3 GHz.


----------



## Luc G (25 Juin 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Ohlalalala, tu devrais attendre encore au moins un an, pour le modèle 3 GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas la peine, je suis pas à 1 Ghz près (surtout si je ne bricole pas plus dessus qu'en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pour surfer, ça devrait suffire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







). En fait, c'est pour avoir une machine avec une architecture à jour : dans le même genre, j'avais attendu un ibook avec firewire, par exemple.


----------



## gwena (25 Juin 2003)

bon est celui du milieu de gamme vous en pensez quoi???
il est pas mal non si on a aps trop de tunes et pas l'utilité d'un 2GHZ??
pis la carte graphique y'a pas bcp de différence entre la gfofrce et la ati... 64mo tout les 2...
vous en pensez quoi alors du milieu de gamme, c le meilleur rapport qualité prix je trouve....


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2003)

gwena a dit:
			
		

> * bon est celui du milieu de gamme vous en pensez quoi???
> il est pas mal non si on a aps trop de tunes et pas l'utilité d'un 2GHZ??
> pis la carte graphique y'a pas bcp de différence entre la gfofrce et la ati... 64mo tout les 2...
> vous en pensez quoi alors du milieu de gamme, c le meilleur rapport qualité prix je trouve....  *



curieusement je trouve que c'est le haut de gamme, vu qu'OS X utilise très bien deux proc ... 600 $ d'écart et plus de 2 fois plus de puissance ...


----------



## silirius (25 Juin 2003)

gwena a dit:
			
		

> * bon est celui du milieu de gamme vous en pensez quoi???
> il est pas mal non si on a aps trop de tunes et pas l'utilité d'un 2GHZ??
> pis la carte graphique y'a pas bcp de différence entre la gfofrce et la ati... 64mo tout les 2...
> vous en pensez quoi alors du milieu de gamme, c le meilleur rapport qualité prix je trouve....  *



la geforce 5200 est pas top, la readon 9600 pro est vraiment mieux !!!
Donc, les 50 euro de diff vallent vraiment la peine


----------



## Mac'Abann (25 Juin 2003)

silirius a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> la geforce 5200 est pas top, la readon 9600 pro est vraiment mieux !!!
> Donc, les 50 euro de diff vallent vraiment la peine   *



Vraiment, dans quel sens ?
Pour faire des jeux, du montage Video, ...

Je suis sceptique....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peux-tu nous donner plus de détail !!!!

A noter que la readon est facturée 48 et seulement 55.- CHF.
Etonnant que pour une fois en Suisse c'est moins cher !


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * curieusement je trouve que c'est le haut de gamme, vu qu'OS X utilise très bien deux proc ... 600 $ d'écart et plus de 2 fois plus de puissance ...  *


ca je pense que tout le monde l'a compris, mais si tu part du 1,6, que tu te dis, allez, 600  de plus et j'ai une bien meilleure affaire, pis tu te dis allez pour 600  je me paye le bipro, et puis là tu te dis, ouais mais la 9600 c'est pas terrible, je vais prendre la 9800, ça finit par faire cher.


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Juin 2003)

Peace and Love ze smilie a dit:
			
		

> * Si on achète de la ram non-Apple, la différence de prix doit quand même être moins importante. Mais c'est clair que ça fait bizare, tout ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tu achète de la RAM non certifiée par Apple, t'es pas sur que ça marche.


----------



## Hollywood (26 Juin 2003)

Pas sûr que ça marche... ouais, tu fais partie d'Apple France toi ou quoi?

Il suffit de voir combien Apple vends ses barrettes pour comprendre l'Arnaque. T'as vu la difference de prix entre les 2 imacs haut de gamme, même config, les 768Mo de difference de RAM coutent 500 euros ! Alors qu'une barrette 512 vaut 50 euros sur internet. Joli bénéf.

C'est ici:
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/951/wo/ZMB3m043o0ergTpnys1/0.0.7.1.0.5.21.1.2.1.1.0.0.1.0

Apple ne peut pas se permettre d'installer de la RAM spécifique. Ca leur revient trop cher. Aujourd'hui c'est la même que sur PC et ca ne changera pas. Faut pas tomber dans le piège marketing.


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> ca je pense que tout le monde l'a compris, mais si tu part du 1,6, que tu te dis, allez, 600 ? de plus et j'ai une bien meilleure affaire, pis tu te dis allez pour 600 ? je me paye le bipro, et puis là tu te dis, ouais mais la 9600 c'est pas terrible, je vais prendre la 9800, ça finit par faire cher.  *



si tu compare l'entrée et le haut de gamme, tu as plus que le double de perfs pour "seulement" 1200 euros. Chez Apple c'est assez exceptionnel par rapport aux gammes précédentes ...


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * pour "seulement" 1200 euros.
> *



soit le prix d'un ibook ou d'un emac et d'un ipod...


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Juin 2003)

Hollywood a dit:
			
		

> * Pas sûr que ça marche... ouais, tu fais partie d'Apple France toi ou quoi?
> Alors qu'une barrette 512 vaut 50 euros sur internet. Joli bénéf. *


c'est ce que je me  suis dit en achetant ma barette de 512.
a jamais fonctionnée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Tandis que ma barette de 128 certifiée, au moins elle fonctionne.


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2003)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> *.. mais bon... je rêve, a moins que je gagne au lotto moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis-moi, tu y joues au moins ?...


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est ce que je me  suis dit en achetant ma barette de 512.
> a jamais fonctionnée.
> 
> ...



Moi, j'ai acheté, à quelques mois d'intervalle, 2 barrettes de 512 chez Memoryx, elles marchent sans problème.Quand je pense qu'elles m'ont coûté moins cher à elles 2 que la 256 que j'avais pris chez Apple, j'ai quand même l'impression d'avoir perdu mon fric ce jour-là...


----------

